# postponed ports freeze for FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE?



## marwis (Nov 13, 2012)

I've tried to update my Ports tree for the past couple of days with the following result:


```
# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
No updates needed.
```

To rule out the possibility my usual portsnap server ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org is out of sync, I tried to change the server manually. No success either.


```
# portsnap -s us.portsnap.freebsd.org fetch
Looking up us.portsnap.freebsd.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
No updates needed.
```

After this I searched for "FreeBSD 9.1 ports freeze" and found a dated post from July 25, 2012.  



> Historically we have done a Feature Freeze at RC1, we are going to try do it with RC2 this time, tentatively scheduled for August 3, subject to schedule slippage.



Has this Port freeze been postponed until couple of days ago?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 13, 2012)

As of last night or today, I believe work is being done on some upstream servers.  So it may resolve within the next few days.


----------



## Mayhem30 (Nov 17, 2012)

It's been over a week now and I'm not able to update my ports tree either.

Any ideas when this will be fixed?


```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
No updates needed.
Ports tree is already up to date.
```

I'm using FreeBSD 7.4


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/news/2012-compromise.html


----------



## Mayhem30 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 18, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/news/2012-compromise.html



So 9.1-RC2 & 9.2-RC3 are compromised as well?


----------



## Uniballer (Nov 18, 2012)

Martillo1 said:
			
		

> So 9.1-RC2 & 9.2-RC3 are compromised as well?


 Not according to  http://www.freebsd.org/news/2012-compromise.html


> No part of the base FreeBSD system has been put at risk. At no point has the intruder modified any part of the FreeBSD base system software in any way. However, the attacker had access sufficient to potentially allow the compromise of third-party packages. No evidence of this has been found during in-depth analysis, however the FreeBSD Project is taking an extremely conservative view on this and is working on the assumption that third-party packages generated and distributed within a specific window could theoretically have been modified.


----------

